# Suche: günstige Steuerung



## mitchih (15 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer preiswerten SPS Steuerung

die Steuerung soll 3 AI`s haben und ca. 8Do das würde schon reichen.

Folgendes soll realisiert werden.

Es soll eine Brenneranlage gesteuert werden. 1x Frischluftklappe. 

1x Brenner Freigabe. 2-3 Pumpen.

Das ganze soll eigentlich eine Kopplung zu einem Ölbrenner werden.

Wenn die Feststoffanlage läuft, dann soll der Ölbrenner unterbrochen werden. 

Wenn die Feststoffanlage eine gewisse Temp. Hat soll die Frischluftklappe geschlossen werden.

Die Temp. sollen über ein Paar Sensoren erfasst werden. Vermutlich PT100 für die Wassertemp. und ein Thermoelemnt für die Abgastemp.

Vorzugsweise irgendwas mit Logo, S7 oder was kompatibles, da kenne ich mich blind aus ;-)


----------



## gravieren (15 Oktober 2009)

Hi


Schau dir mal die Simatic S7-312C an.


----------



## Mobi (15 Oktober 2009)

Wie hoch ist denn das Budget für die Steuerung?


----------



## Markus (15 Oktober 2009)

die kleinen 100er von vipa vieleicht?


----------



## Mobi (15 Oktober 2009)

Oder die 100er von Phoenix.


----------



## mitchih (15 Oktober 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Oder die 100er von Phoenix.




Da nehme ich doch lieber das 100er System von Vipa, das kann ich in Step 7 programmieren.

Also Budget soll je günstiger desto besser, da für Privat bei meinem Kollegen.


----------



## Mobi (15 Oktober 2009)

Hättest ja gleich sagen können, welche Programmierumgebung du nutzen willst bzw. nur kannst.


----------



## Hermann (16 Oktober 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> Vorzugsweise irgendwas mit Logo, S7 oder was kompatibles, da kenne ich mich blind aus ;-)



hat er...


----------



## Mobi (16 Oktober 2009)

Achja, ich wusste garnicht das man die Logo in Step7 programmieren kann.


----------



## mitchih (16 Oktober 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Achja, ich wusste garnicht das man die Logo in Step7 programmieren kann.



Da steht ja auch Logo, S7 ;-)

Ich kann dann doch beides. 

Konnte auch noch Schneider, aber am liebstens nehme ich halt was was ich auch im tägöichen Geschäft einsetze, es sei denn es ist um Längen günstiger.


----------



## online (16 Oktober 2009)

Soll die Steuerung denn eine Neue sein? Die alten S5 Steuerungen gibt es ja zuhauf bei ebay, und z.B. die 95u erfüllt schon fast deine Wünsche mit ihren Onbord AI (0-10V). Programmiersoftware gibt es ja da die verschiedensten und die Programmierung ist ja ähnlich wie bei Logo/S7.


----------



## edison (16 Oktober 2009)

Ich denke auch, das eine 95U aus der Bucht preislich nicht zu schlagen ist, gerade durch die Analogverarbeitung.


----------

